# Has anyone ever coded a San Diego Acetabuloplasty?



## TADKINS (Mar 31, 2011)

Please help!
I have a doctor that does a procedure he calls a San Diego Acetabuloplasty.
He choses 27146 cpt code.
I believe it should be 27120. 
 Any thoughts or comments would be appreciated.


----------



## nyyankees (Mar 31, 2011)

THUNT said:


> Please help!
> I have a doctor that does a procedure he calls a San Diego Acetabuloplasty.
> He choses 27146 cpt code.
> I believe it should be 27120.
> Any thoughts or comments would be appreciated.



your code is more in the ballpark for this type of procedure..


----------

